# Free 4000 but not for scrap....



## reeltapegone (Apr 13, 2010)

I have my fathers 1987 4000s with a rust free body that ran when I parked it . He was the orginal owner and I'm getting too old and have too many projects to start another . . I would happily give it to someone who needs parts. I'm pretty sure some of the body parts would fit the "baby quattro"


----------



## reeltapegone (Apr 13, 2010)

reeltapegone said:


> I have my fathers 1987 4000s with a rust free body that ran when I parked it . He was the orginal owner and I'm getting too old and have too many projects to start another . . I would happily give it to someone who needs parts. I'm pretty sure some of the body parts would fit the "baby quattro"


I'm in SW OHIO.....


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

Interested. DM/PM/IM sent


----------

